
Cloudy with a Chance of Pirates - paulgerhardt
http://www.colorado.edu/engineering/alumni-news/cloudy-chance-pirates
======
iRobot
A bit off-topic but they should just kill these bastards the second they find
them.

(and this is from a New Zealander, not an American)

